
I am not switching to ZSH - gilad
https://dev.to/jrop/why-i-m-not-switching-to-zsh-4ngd
======
Seirdy
The main selling point for ZSH, for me at least, isn't the shell itself; it's
the plugin ecosystem. Zplugin[0] allows me to load plugins and programs in the
background without slowing down startup time, and makes it easy to carry
programs across SSH sessions. Fish simply doesn't have replacements for many
of my favorite plugins[1].

[0]: [https://github.com/zdharma/zplugin](https://github.com/zdharma/zplugin)

[1]:
[https://gitlab.com/Seirdy/dotfiles/blob/master/.config/shell...](https://gitlab.com/Seirdy/dotfiles/blob/master/.config/shell_common/zsh/zplugin.zsh)

------
zunzun
Would you please list some other things that you are not going to do?

------
Vosporos
We don't care

